# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية > شؤون الطلبة >  القرفك ديزاين

## أحمد محمد

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني, هل من احد يدلني علي جامعة بها دراسات عليا في مجال القرفك ديزاين

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]*اعتقد ان في الاردن ما في دراسات عليا بالقرفق ديزاين

والله أعلم
*[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

حسب علمي , ما في دراسات عليا للتخصص داخل الاردن

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
باليرموك 
[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [align=center]
> باليرموك 
> [/align]


 كانه اليرموك فقط بكالوريوس

----------


## آلجوري

> كانه اليرموك فقط بكالوريوس


لا صاحبتي بتكمل ماستر بس فن تشكيلي ... إلي بعرفو في ماستر بالفنون بس ما بعرف بالدزاين فيه ولا لأ 
بس طالما فيه بالتشكيلي فأكيد في بالدزاين

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> لا صاحبتي بتكمل ماستر بس فن تشكيلي ... إلي بعرفو في ماستر بالفنون بس ما بعرف بالدزاين فيه ولا لأ 
> 
> بس طالما فيه بالتشكيلي فأكيد في بالدزاين


لا العفو منك , قرابتي بدرس جرافيك في اليرموك وبحكي ما في بالاردن كلها دراسة عليا للتخصص

----------


## آلجوري

> لا العفو منك , قرابتي بدرس جرافيك في اليرموك وبحكي ما في بالاردن كلها دراسة عليا للتخصص


يمكن كلامك صح  :Smile:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يا ريت لو موجود .. حابه اكمل ماستر جرافيك ديزاين ..

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بجوز يا كبير في جامعه جدارا حسب علمي

----------

